# John Entwisel..



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Of the "Who" was found dead in his hotel room in Las Vegas,He was 57 years old....One of the best rock bassiest ever..he will be sorely missed


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

When the idols of your youth pass away, you know you`re getting old...

Armand


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

John was only 57 (not old at all). He was as Cape said an incredible bassist and also the most quiet of the group the who. He will be missed. I wonder if they will find a replacement for their upcoming tour or simply cancel?


----------



## armand (Apr 23, 2002)

Well, at the age of 57 he was old enough to die obviously. You don´t get older than that usually, do you? I am about to be 47 soon, so what can I say? Another 10 years?

In "My Generation" they sang: Hope I die before I get old.
Did he make it true? Or did he get old before he died?

Get me right: For me it´s just the fact that we get reminded of our own mortality when someone dies that was an idol of our youth, and this happens more often as we ourselves get older.

Grown up in Europe (Germany), the Who possibly meant more to me than to someone having spent his youth on the other side of the Pond.

I shall miss him.

Armand


----------



## monkeymay (Feb 11, 2002)

I saw the Who last tour they did , Hollywood Bowl, box seats, right in front. One of the tightest, loudest, most fun shows I'd seen in years -brilliant, beautiful, a touch sentimental.
A great, great band...

Keith, and now John - R.I.P.

Hope I die before I get old

Monkey


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

The last Who tour I saw was the Quadrophenia anniversary and let me tell you, these guys didn't lose a step. They had the original guy who played Jimmy in the movie narrating and I nearly jumped out of my skin when I recognized him. Another blow for my youth but another great talent in Rock n Roll heaven.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

John Entwistle was not only a brilliant bassist,he also was one the few people of their generation who tried to avoid controversy.
I am 44,i remember The Who,The Beatles,the Stones(with Brian Jones,later found in a swimming pool)Jimmy Hendrix,Janice Joplin,etc.
Most of the people i remember from the 60s and 70s were always trying to shock everyone.Some people would call this self expression.John`s demise is a great loss,it reminds old folks like me of an age when people wrote their own songs. At the moment here in the U.K.,there is a distinct lack of talent.
The radio stations play an endless stream of abysmal cover versions,which are about as interesting as a monkey bashing two saucepan lids together.That,is on a good day 
Leo.:chef:


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

What a great loss his passing is. He was one reason I learned to play bass instead of guitar.


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

I saw the Who in concert right after 'Tommy' was released; they performed in Boston in a small 'clubby' type place; no seats, everyone milling about on the floor, and the stage only about 2 feet off the ground. Those massive speakers were about 5 feet away from me, and I couldn't hear anything for about a week after! 

Many fond memories of the Who, one of the icons of the 60's.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Representatives for Townsend and Daltrey announced a replacement within one day of Entwistle's death. A bassist that plays often with Townsend will be filling in. It seems a bit callous to decide so quickly, but I guess money was on the line. I was an 80's kid, so I really didn't listen to The Who and I remember disliking Tommy; however, they were most definitely one of the major influences on music today. I've been reading a bit about Entwistle and he was very cool.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I had the pleasure of seeing the Who several times. With and without Keith Moon. As a guitarist Pete was certainly an inspiration, as a bass player (which is how I made most of my playing money) John was possibly my biggest influence. He will surely be missed, but what everybody wants a taste of in life, to achieve some sort of immortality? He certainly achieved that and more. I am said for our loss, but even at such a young age I'm happy for him that he achieved so much and will be remembered for long on into human history.
Rest in peace Ox, we'll miss you.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Risa:

All top bands have backup(s). Who else could have been Jimi Hendrix's backup band other than ZZ Top?


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I have no problems with having a backup. However, shouldn't there be a proper mourning period when a key member of a band dies? Entwistle died on Thursday and they played a concert on Monday. At least, they cancelled Friday and Saturday.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Koko,
I'm having trouble understanding your post. Could you go into what you mean in just a little more detail please.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

I heard over a radio broadcast that "ZZ TOP was Jimi Hendrix's backup band". I suppose that it was kindof like being an understudy for an actor.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ah hah, that's what I thought I heard. In the interest of rock and roll history and accuracy I need to note that in fact ZZ Top never backed up Jimi Hendrix. Jimi liked ZZ Top and Billy Gibbons and I believe they did a couple of shows togther which may be what was meant, but they never did play together.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Reread my post. I never said that they played together. Reread my post. What was the source of my information?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ah hah! Reread my post as well. I never said that _you_ said anything. In the interest of accuracy (because I've been playing rock and roll since I was a kid and it's just the way I am) I was simply making a correction of what was stated so that someone who may not know wouldn't look at that and say oh... look ZZ Top, that's Jimi Hendrix' old band or something like that.
So in essence I was correcting what the radio said and not blaming Koko! So relax, have a drink and crank up the tunes


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

errr....not to sound dumb but who are the Who? I know of the Beatles, Jimmy Hendrix and heard of ZZ Top. But who is The Who?  Guess Im gonna be heading to VH1's website.  They just announced that Jimmy Hendrix was a one hit wonder by the way.

Jodi


----------



## foodnfoto (Jan 1, 2001)

Ok, hold the phone... Jimi Hendrix a one hit wonder? This man completely revolutionized guitar playing. No one, before or since, played as Jimi did. VH1 must have the history sense of a goldfish.

Back to the original subject. I'm completely saddened by John Entwhistle's death. As spoken of in previous posts, he did not seek the limelight. He was all about the music--and his contribution to the Who made their tunes truely resonate with a huge number of people. Pete Townsend's inspired lyrics and guitar playing, Roger Daltrey's uh.. vocals and Keith Moon's percussion made rock and roll exciting and meaningful after it had started to become rote.

I'll miss knowing John was out there shaking it all up.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I dont know FNF. They said if you really look at his career you will see that he only topped the charts once. Therefore hes supposedly a one hit wonder.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Shawty,

here's a brief history of the Who...in my mind one of the all time best rock and roll band
http://www.riverdale.k12.or.us/stude...r/history.html

As for Mr hendrix,
I wouldn't get to caught up in what vh1 considers a one hit wonder,the mere fact that they would call Jimi that almost makes me sick.

You know, it doesn't always matter in life how many times you reach the top.

Jimi Hendrix was magic,his music is still magic.
Go to your public library and take out some hendrix discs,put on the head phones,give the kids to daddy,lay back on your bed and jam!!


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

What he said - the indomitable CC, guru of cuisine, and now guru of music!!!!!!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

ShawtyCat:

Do yourself a real favor:

purchase some quality headphones and listen to a copy of Hendrix's BAND OF GYPSIES album.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

There is not one guitarist you listen to these days that was not influenced by the artistry of Jimi Hendrix. From Satriani, to Vai, to Metheny, etc they have all be influenced by him.

Hendrix (in my opinion) did for the guitar what the beatles did for rock and roll.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Well Koko...I guess I have an album to buy.  I've never heard a Jimi Hendrix song if you want to find that hard to believe. Im more of a Frank Sinatra - Mama and The Papas kinda gal.  Thankfully, like food, I always have time for music. 

Thanks for the recommendation. 

Jodi


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

In a sense as Shawtycat said, iterating what VH1 said Jimi was in a commercial sense a 1 hit wonder. But that's like calling Fois Gras liver.
Jimi was truly a musical visionary. His guitar playing while not as technically correct as maybe Vai and Satriani, in other words untrained came from somewhere else. The ability to hear whats in your head and heart and put it down into a form that other people can appreciate is not easy. But strictly as a guitar player he was and forever will be unequalled in his virtuosity.
It's difficult to put that into true perspective unless you play an instrument and more to the point, guitar. I constantly wonder how he does it. Listen to *"War Heros"* and you will hear the most screaming guitar playing ever put to tape. I promise you that!

Shawtycat, go to cdnow.com , look up Jimi Hendrix (and anyone else you want) and you can hear a variety of clips from different albums.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Chrose! I didnt know you could actually listen to the cds before you got em....thought the RIAA was trying to ban that on the internet. Thanks

Jodi


----------



## britcook (Oct 28, 2001)

Insects are not into rock 'n' roll!

Beatles forever!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)




----------

